# need help with sump and auto dripper



## fishfanatic (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, so my sump is all setup, and i am ready to install my auto dripper.....however i just noticed the hole that was drilled(sump) to take out the extra water in my sump is a little to high......... in the picture the red area is my kaldness k1 media...... im afraid when water auto drips in, the water level gets too high and then kaldness will go into the last baffle...

In saying that, i was wondering what the best way to take water out of the sump using an automation whether it be a sump pump with a float ($70 at homedepot) or a pvc hang on back overflow...... i really dont want to take apart my sump and get some one to drill another hole.....

i guess im looking for something that would be very reliable..... 


Im new to this so any input would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks guys!!


----------



## fishfanatic (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone any suggestions?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

By auto drip, do you mean auto top off? Replacing the evaporated water?

Most auto top-off units come, or add, some sort of a switch, connected to a relay. This turns the top off pump, on, and if the high switch activates, off. 

As for getting water out, I use a small powerhead with a hose. I do not have any automation for this, as I don't trust it! As it is, my ro container holds enough water for a couple days. Even if it all goes in my sump, it will not flood the sump.

I am looking at the picture of the sump, and I am unsure of how you want it to function. I am used to over under baffles to reduce bubbles. All of your look to be overs.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishfanatic (Oct 11, 2009)

No, auto drip is it drips water automatically, dripping about 50 gallon a day into my 300g tank....guess some people call this an auto water changer.....not a ATO.....

so in the picture the red area is the chamber full of Kaldness k1 media....it is a moving bed filter.....you can google it to see what it is...

my problem will be is if my auto dripper is adding 50gallon of water a day, the water level is going to rise higher then that of the chamber inside the sump and all the media (small pieces of floating plastic) will spill out since the drilled hole is sitting too high....higher then the baffle of the kaldness chamber

i need to add something to drain water when it gets to a certain height....

thats why i was wondering what the best method people thought would be


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, okay. I get it now. So, you are doing 50 gallon water changes, every 24 hours.

Okay. So, are you looking to have the water drip out at the same rate then? Such as running a hose to a floor drain? If so, then a new hole would be needed. 

If you need to remove water with a pump, slowly, you could use an aqua lifter. I would hook it up to a top off switch, just reversed. Have a submerged switch incase it removes too much, it will shut off until it fills again.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishfanatic (Oct 11, 2009)

doesnt have to be slowly at same time, i just dont want water to get higher then a certain point in my sump......and not too low


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like you need a set of switches. Google ATO. That is where I got mine, 5 years ago. Still working perfectly. They can, or did, do custom fixtures. I am sure they could help you out.

Or, I think looking at a lower end controller would work. Reef keeper lite would do what you want, and more.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For simplicity, have another hole drilled at the desired height. IME, drill it lower and use an elbow and cut the riser PVC to the desired height. Otherwise using the TOM AquaLifter and set the tubing to the desired height. The issue here is that it's pretty noisy when it's drawing air and you have to make a muffler at the end of the tubing where the water exits. Depending on the distance of that end, it might not make much noise.


----------



## fishfanatic (Oct 11, 2009)

Ya I don't know how to drill. Maybe someone can drill it without the tank being emptied? I can pay of course.... I'm close to 401 and Weston

If I went switch route the water being dumped one floor under so don't have to worry about noise

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

